# 840 POUND ALDABRA



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL, -837.5 pounds. This one will grow in 160 years!  This ia a one year old holdback, hatched in January 2010.


----------



## Neal (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you know what type of grass that is? we have it in our front yard and everyone asks me what type it is.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 18, 2011)

Hehe what a cutie


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Neal said:


> Do you know what type of grass that is? we have it in our front yard and everyone asks me what type it is.


I think floritam, not a good speller. Tortoises do not eat it, cosmetics only.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 18, 2011)

Floratam  (I googled it )


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 18, 2011)

okay you got me with the title.  He has such an intelligent look to him.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 18, 2011)

Isn't hard to believe that something so small can get soooo big!


----------



## Xilonen (Jan 19, 2011)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree, there is something about his face, he just looks so wise and so very cute to!


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice pic.


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 19, 2011)

he is cute he looks like he is smiling


----------



## Isa (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL you got me with the title . My parents are at my places today and while I was opening the thread, I told them "hey come and see that, a 840 pound tortoise" LOLLLLLL
Your little one is a cutie


----------



## jwhite (Jan 19, 2011)

That is one cool looking tort. How big is it?

Jon


----------



## matt41gb (Jan 19, 2011)

I want him! Ha!

-Matt


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 19, 2011)

No fair! The title totally got me too! I was thinking Whoa is that even possible and then it turned out to be a little shrimp!! LOL!!!


----------



## coastal (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats one bulimic tort for 840 pounds! lol

Nice shot.


----------



## Candy (Jan 22, 2011)

I was going to say St. Augustine, but googled Floratam and found it's the same. 

Just wondering how much one of these sell for at this age?


----------



## DeanS (Jan 22, 2011)

Neal said:


> Do you know what type of grass that is? we have it in our front yard and everyone asks me what type it is.



Looks like St Augustine...another that torts don't consume! Same family as Floratam, if I remember correctly!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 22, 2011)

haha clever way to attract some attention!

Now let's see some photos of your radiateds!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

What a cutie-pie!


----------

